# Will Hydrogen Fuel Cell Cars Make A Comeback?



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

No, they won't. Energy density is too low, can't change that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Can't make a comeback if they were never here in the first place 

They can be viable, its a storage issue like storage in a battery. lithiums are getting more storage capacity in the same size container and the H will be no different. Fuel cells will be part of the changes that are coming. 

Pete


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
I am with the phantom on this
low energy density
high power requirements to pump and store
expensive materials
low life (membranes poison in less than a year)

Too many problems
Too few advantages


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Duncan said:


> Hi
> I am with the phantom on this
> low energy density
> high power requirements to pump and store
> ...


Yup, you got it. That's why energy secretary Chu wanted to cut funding for hydrogen, too many inefficiencies in the whole process to make it viable in any reasonable time frame, if ever.


----------



## Astronomer (Aug 7, 2008)

Stupid laws of physics won't let us have any fun.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm having plenty of fun right now in my battery powered EV  Hydrogen? We don't need no stinking hydrogen!


----------

